# ATITool: How to make the Fan Setting permanent



## cheerful (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is what I want to achieve:

When the machine is running, my custor fan setting will always be in effect.

Here is what I have done so far:

1. ATITool will start from Start Menu

2. I saved a profile called MyFan which contains Fan Setting (checked in Properties)

3. In Settings -> Fan Control, I set up my fan speed and save it in profile My Fan

4. In Settings -> Startup, I chose to load MyFan profile on startup.

Here is the result:

On boot-up, ATITool is loaded and fan speed is as I set

On wakeup from standby, ATITool is still running but fan speed is not as I set.  It restored itself back to the Default.

Did I miss some settings?

thanks!


----------



## Bull Dog (Mar 4, 2006)

You need to save the fan speed settings to the profile.

Look on the fan speed settings page, look for the box that says "Save".


----------



## fjboere (Mar 4, 2006)

Bull Dog said:
			
		

> You need to save the fan speed settings to the profile.
> 
> Look on the fan speed settings page, look for the box that says "Save".



You are right, but with me if I load from standby the following happens: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=9482


----------



## trog100 (Mar 4, 2006)

switch off stand by.. ???.. its not something i ever feel the need to use.. 

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, I've had that coming-out-of-standby problem too. Short of modifying your cards BIOS, I dont think there is any other solution besides ignore it, set the fan speed every time you come out of standby, or wait for a fully stable ATItool .25 lol


----------



## Bull Dog (Mar 5, 2006)

Standby in Windows is buggy for me, so I never use it.  I'd recommend the same thing to you too, simply go into the power settings under the screensaver tab on display properties and have you monitor shut off after x number of minutes.


----------



## cheerful (Mar 5, 2006)

I used it since SP1 and never had a complain.  I don't think turning off standby is the way to solve the ATITool problem.



			
				Bull Dog said:
			
		

> Standby in Windows is buggy for me, so I never use it.  I'd recommend the same thing to you too, simply go into the power settings under the screensaver tab on display properties and have you monitor shut off after x number of minutes.


----------



## cheerful (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you mean ATITool will not support standby?  Or this is just a problem for the beta?



			
				trog100 said:
			
		

> switch off stand by.. ???.. its not something i ever feel the need to use..
> 
> trog


----------



## fjboere (Mar 5, 2006)

Switching of standby is not a solution for me, it is likely to evade the problem.

When I use 0.24 the fan settings are all mixed up after every standby session. With 0.25b14 the fan settings are preserved, but the driver seems not to load the profile until I manually load ATI Tool. I think that's the problem.

My PC has a cold boot problem. Every time I start the computer I have to wait a minute and press restart to really boot into Windows. That's why I use the standby modus


----------



## trog100 (Mar 6, 2006)

"Switching of standby is not a solution for me, it is likely to evade the problem"

he he he he.. jeesh dude and what problem are u evading by useing standbye mode.. 

i have all windows power saving options off on my desktop machine.. i do use software to control my cpu speed thow.. slow for windows stuff.. fast for stuff that needs it.. i use atitool in the same way.. default nice and slow for 2d.. 3d detection clocks it fast for 3d games when its need..

my laptop for example runs no fan at all when its idling.. cpu going slow.. gpu going slow.. the point here being that nothing will fry at 2d loads and if 3D detection is set all correct speeds fans and whatever should be reset when a game cranks up..

just another possible work around.. 

trog


----------



## BlackShadow (Mar 6, 2006)

Uh, sorry to ask thid question but where do I go to see the fan setting?(im using the beta ATi Tool)


----------



## cheerful (Mar 6, 2006)

Click on the Settings on the bottom, then choose Fan on the top dropdown



			
				BlackShadow said:
			
		

> Uh, sorry to ask thid question but where do I go to see the fan setting?(im using the beta ATi Tool)


----------



## BlackShadow (Mar 12, 2006)

cheerful said:
			
		

> Click on the Settings on the bottom, then choose Fan on the top dropdown



There isen't a Fan on the drop down menu.


----------



## cheerful (Mar 14, 2006)

BlackShadow said:
			
		

> There isen't a Fan on the drop down menu.



fan control


----------



## BlackShadow (Mar 15, 2006)

I know, it doesn't have anything on Fan/Fans nada


----------

